# Just advice



## mommatoaj (Dec 11, 2019)

I went in search of marital advice and ended up here. I look forward to other people's opinions. Sometimes it helps to get the perspective of someone who doesn't have a stake in a particular situation.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. I am sure you will find the advice you need, here at TAM.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome! You'll find that even if we don't have a stake in it, many are happy to give an opinion.


----------

